

Some tips when writing an API in Ruby on Rails - jalada
https://blog.jalada.co.uk/tips-when-writing-an-api-in-ruby-on-rails/

======
petermacrobert
Out of interest, what's the standard "Railsy" way to secure an API? I know
that Devise comes with support for PSKs and basic auth, so is that pretty much
what everyone does as a first step?

